# Mahnbescheidsdebatte



## stoffel0976 (9 November 2010)

Update: in den letzten Tagen habe  ich zu einem weiteren Aktenzeichen eine "Letzte Mahnung" erhalten.

Was mir gerade mal einfällt: sollten die es dennoch mal mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden versuchen, wird dann ein Mahnbescheid gesammelt für alle Aktenzeichen erstellt oder wird zu jeder Forderung ein eigener Mahnbescheid beantragt?

Weil wenn letzteres der Fall ist, frage ich mich, was die Abzocker daqran hindern sollte einem häufiger mit gerichtl. Mahnbescheiden zu bombardieren. Man müsste demnach nur einen vergessen/übersehen/verpassen und schon rollt der Rubel(?)

St.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Ein Mahnbescheid kostet den Einlieferer erstmal 23 Euronen ...
Und wenn widersprochen wird ist die Kohle erstmal weg.
Der Gläubiger muß dann

a) klagen und
b) gewinnen wenn diese Kohle wieder reinkommen soll


----------



## stoffel0976 (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Wenn ein Abzocker sich 20(!) Aktenzeichen ausdenkt und dazu 20(!) Mahnbescheide (jeder auf Beträge über 3000 EUR lautend) verschickt kostet ihn das 460 EUR.

Wenn nur einer der 20 Mahnbescheide durchkommt (vergessen oder verloren wird ohne zu widersprechen), kann er einen Betrag von über 3.000 EUR vollstrecken lassen. 

Minus 460 EUR Ausgaben, macht doch ein nettes Plus?


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Selbst nach einem Mahnbescheid kann man sich noch wehren.
Und wer einen unberechtigten MB bekommt nachdem er sich schon erfolgreich gegen die Mahnpupse gestellt hat - meinst Du wirklich daß der angebliche Gläubiger da dann mit einem MB durchkommt.
Oder daß bei 20 einer schlapp vergessen wird?
Ich nicht ...
Und die Beträge der Abofallenpupser bewegen sich nicht bei 3000 Euronen sondern erheblich drunter. Denn je höher der Betrag desto eher wehren sich die Leute.
Mach Dir die Rechnung doch mal mit 200 Euronen und einer immer noch optimistischen Quote von 1:100 auf ...


----------



## Markus H. (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> Update: in den letzten Tagen habe  ich zu einem weiteren Aktenzeichen eine "Letzte Mahnung" erhalten.
> 
> Was mir gerade mal einfällt: sollten die es dennoch mal mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden versuchen, wird dann ein Mahnbescheid gesammelt für alle Aktenzeichen erstellt oder wird zu jeder Forderung ein eigener Mahnbescheid beantragt?
> 
> ...



hm es kommt denke ich darauf an wer diesen mahnbescheid sendet. saferpayment oder wecollect.
ich denke nämlich, das diese aktenzeichen von wecollect sind da ja von saferpayment ja nur eine sache (in meinem fall Ueber18 abo) aufgelistet ist, und da ja immer andere beträge angegeben wurden seitens wecollect müsste man denke ich auch soviel abos haben.
selbst wenn man nun die 1. forderung und die 2. forderung plus die mahnkosten usw, zusammenzählen würde, käme man nicht an den betrag der 3. forderung. in meinem fall war sogar die 2. forderung kleiner als die 1.

falls wecollect die mahnbescheide beauftragt denke ich nicht das sie jedes aktenzeichen dann als mahnbescheid versenden, da es wie jemand schon erwähnt hat einiges kosten würde für wecollect und sie ja nichmal sicher sind das sie letztendlich mit dem mahnbescheid durchkommen würden.

aber generell sollte man eben aufpassen wegen den mahnbescheiden falls mehrere und jeden widersprechen und gut aufheben mit dem vermerk " Datum: xyz widerspruch versendet"


----------



## Goblin (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



> hm es kommt denke ich darauf an wer diesen mahnbescheid sendet. saferpayment oder wecollect.


 
Weder noch. Ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom Amtsgericht
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/


----------



## technofreak (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



stoffel0976 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Abzocker sich 20(!) Aktenzeichen ausdenkt und dazu 20(!) Mahnbescheide (jeder auf Beträge über 3000 EUR lautend) verschickt kostet ihn das 460 EUR.
> 
> Wenn nur einer der 20 Mahnbescheide durchkommt (vergessen oder verloren wird ohne zu widersprechen), kann er einen Betrag von über 3.000 EUR vollstrecken lassen.
> 
> Minus 460 EUR Ausgaben, macht doch ein nettes Plus?



Würde empfehlen diese  völlig überflüssige  Mahnbescheidshysterie zu beenden


----------



## stoffel0976 (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Hm.
Warum überflüssig?


----------



## Goblin (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Weil man dadurch unnötig Panik verbreitet. Wenn ein MB kommt kann man sich immernoch wehren. Wie,wurde hier schon zigmal erklärt


----------



## stoffel0976 (9 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*

Gut. Dann warten wir den mal ab.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: Mahnbescheidsdebatte*

Stoffel, dann wart mal schön ...
Hier gibts Poster die warten schon seit über 20.000 Beiträgen drauf daß sowas passiert ...
Und wennn sie nicht gestorben sind dann warten sie noch heute


----------



## Markus H. (10 November 2010)

*AW: Saferpayment*



Goblin schrieb:


> Weder noch. Ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom Amtsgericht
> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de




das ist mir schon klar das ein mahnbescheid vom amtsgericht kommt, aber derjenige wo ihn beauftragt war von meiner seite gemeint, denn ein matsgericht schreibt ja nicht aus eigenem willen einen mahnbescheid.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2010)

*AW: Mahnbescheidsdebatte*

Es ist vollkommen wurst, wer den Mahnbescheid beantragt. Das kann der angebliche Gläubiger selbst machen, oder auch ein beauftragtes Inkassobüro oder sein Anwalt kann das für ihn übernehmen. Rechtlich ist es im Effekt das gleiche. Absender des MB ist aber immer das Mahngericht. Daran erkennt man den echten MB.

Es gibt Anwälte und Inkassobüros, die ihre eigentlich ganz stinknormalen Mahnungen gern in gelbe Umschläge stecken und in die Betreffzeile "Mahnbescheid" schreiben. Damit soll dem Laien vorgetäuscht werden, dass ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren beantragt wurde, obwohl das gar nicht der Fall ist. Erkennbar ist das aber am Absender.


----------



## Markus H. (10 November 2010)

*AW: Mahnbescheidsdebatte*

ich denke das stoffel nicht den mahnbescheid gemeint er wird schon wissen daß das original gelb ist und vom amtsgericht mit wappen und siegel ist sondern ob vom gericht her merhere mahnbescheide kommen können da ja mehrere aktenzeichen seitens wecollect vergeben werden und auch verschiedene beträge fordern.
und da währe es schon interessant zu wissen ob nun wecollect mit den ganzen aktenzeichen die mahnbescheide bei gericht beauftragt oder ob saferpayment ebenso mehrere aktenzeichen hat oder nur eines da ja saferpayment ja der eigentliche gläubiger ist und auch die nur die daten haben wo man sich ja angeblich angemeldet hat.

wie gesagt das man jeden mahnscheid (fals mehrere kommen)(das original vom gericht) widersprechen sollte ist denke ich jedem klar. es währe eben nur interessant zu wissen ob sie für jedes aktenzeichen Theoretisch auch ein mahnbescheid durch das gericht zukommen lassen können obwohl es nur um ein abo über saferpayment handelt.


----------

